# Can someone help me with forms and analysis of the song Laudamus Te from Mass in Cmin



## kurdeine (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't studied yet the whole forms and analysis thing, but I'm interested to get a glimpse on how to analyze one part of Mozart's Great Mass in C minor, the Laudamus Te.. Can anyone advise me about it? thanks! God bless!(^^,)


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

EDIT: correction, I probably can't help you


----------



## kurdeine (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you, sir, for being honest.(^^,) God bless.


----------

